# Wooden quilting frame



## harrisjnet (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi. I have been planning to teach my daughter and grandaughter how to quilt. I picked up a disassembled wooden quilting frame at a junk store. I think there is a part or two missing. Does anyone know where I could see a picture of a wooden frame put together? 
When my Mother and I used to quilt, we used four 1x2s and C clamps with the whole thing balanced on chairs or saw horses.  

If I can see one simular to this one, I can make the missing pieces. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i made mine out of 2 x 4's and 2x 2's


----------



## harrisjnet (Jul 13, 2006)

That is a nice frame. 
I found one like this one listed on ebay. I am missing one of the side adjustment boards and a few nuts and bolts. It looks to be an Edmunds. 
Thanks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

May You Could Bring It To A Wood Worker And A Pic Of The One Online, Theyll Be Able To Hook You Up


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

THOSE LOOKED FLIMSY TO ME, I DONT KNOW IVE NEVER HAD ONE, I DO KNOW THAT MY BOYS ARE ROUGH AROUND HERE AND THE 2X4 'S WILL WORK BETTER FOR ME. ALSO THERES NO PARTS TO LOSE NO KNOBS OR ANYTHING. iF I MAKE ANOTHER ILL MAKE IT WHERE YOU CAN TILT IT, SOME PEOPLE LIKE THEM ADJUSTABLE, .


----------

